# Megadeth: The Remasters



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

On July 23, Sanctuary Records, in conjunction with Capitol Records, will be re-releasing "Peace Sells....But Who's Buying?", "So Far, So Good....So What!", "Rust In Peace","Countdown To Extinction", "Youthanasia", "Cryptic Writings" and "Risk".

Over the last few months, Dave Mustaine has been in the studio reworking these albums. All have been re-mixed, but some (most notably "Risk") have been put back the way they were intended to sound, before Capitol Records turned them into radio-pop garbage. Some of the original master tracks were missing, and for those tracks Mustaine has re-recorded or re-sung the parts (expect new vocals on "Take No Prisoners", among others). The last few weeks have seen ALL the surviving ex-members of Megadeth (RIP Gar Samuelsson) join Dave in the studio to hear the results, and by all accounts they are IMPRESSED.

All the re-masters will include from two to four new songs per album (some demo versions, some entirely new songs from the era that were never released), and new liner notes. There will also be a re-mastered version of Mustaine's side project, MD.45. Unfortunately, Lee Ving's vocal tracks were lost by the record company, so the entire album has been re-sung by Mustaine.

All this leads up to the next (and last) Megadeth album, most likely being released at the end of the summer. The new material runs the gamut of styles that Mustaine has developed over the years. Original Megadeth member Chris Poland returns to the fold to assault the senses with his unique jazz-metal style solos.

A short tour is in the works following the release of the new album, before Mustaine moves on with his career (whether as a solo act or starting a new band).


----------

